# Lease: One time pay



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

If that happens, Chris, then we'd have to re-open the discussion of making large cap reductions as a way to reduce interest costs.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

TXPearl said:


> If that happens, Chris, then we'd have to re-open the discussion of making large cap reductions as a way to reduce interest costs.


I've toyed with the idea of using large cap reductions + MSDs. Like you, I don't mind the risk of writing off the car (my non-BMW is 100% paid for).

I probably won't, but it would be interesting to do a cap reduction down to the residual + MSDs.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

ddeliber said:


> Exactly it just doesn't seem to make sense. Are we missing something?


Yeah... I have toyed with the new numbers and I can't think of any scenario where prepay makes financial sense now.


----------



## Value shopper (Mar 6, 2013)

Is it possible to combine MSDs with a one pay? I saw another post previously that suggested it is possible but a CA says it is one or the other


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

no you have to do one or the other...


----------

